# Help with Jotul #3 Classic vented LP conversion



## Jim Schietinger (Nov 25, 2012)

I just purchased a new Jotul #3 classic vented gas stove from the mid 90's. The stove was brand new still in the original packing on a pallet. The person I purchased it from said that the natural gas to propane conversion kit was with the material in the crate. I started to install it today and found out that there is no LP conversion kit packed in with the logs and other stuff.

A little Google searching has me really quite worried now, since it appears that Jotul, doesn't seem to support this stove anymore. Any thoughts on were to find an LP kit or perhaps an option of putting on a whole new system would be wonderful. I'm super handy and the thought of doing what ever that might make the stove work with propane would be appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2012)

That Jotul #3 as you call it is now called the GF300 Allagash. You will have to ID the gas valve in order to determine what is rewired for the conversion. It will have a manufacturer & model # on it. You don't indicate where you're located, but there may be a hearth shop near you that can ID the correct conversion kit. It will have the LP regulator head, the LP pilot orifice & the LP burner orifice. There should also be some stickers indicating the fuel that the stove has been converted to. Those older Jotuls were built around Majestic fireboxes, so a Majestic dealer may be of assistance...


----------



## jdinspector (Nov 25, 2012)

I see a #3 ventless that is close to me. Any advice on a purchase of one of these? The description says "never installed". They are asking $400. I have no experience with a ventless gas unit. Planning to install in my basement.


----------



## Jim Schietinger (Nov 25, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> That Jotul #3 as you call it is now called the GF300 Allagash. You will have to ID the gas valve in order to determine what is rewuired for the conversion. It will have a manufacturer & model # on it. You don't indicate where you're located, but there may be a hearth shop near you that can ID the correct conversion kit. It will have the LP regulator head, the LP pilot orifice & the LP burner orifice. There should also be some stickers indicating the fuel that the stove has been converted to. Those older Jotuls were built around Majestic fireboxes, so a Majestic dealer may be of assistance...


 
Thank you, thank you!! I'll look into all your suggestions. I just did a search for the Allagash and the printable manual shows how to convert that model stove to LP.

I actually live in Illinois too, just downstate near Springfield.  You certainly helped lift my spirits today. I was starting to get very worried.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2012)

jdinspector said:


> I see a #3 ventless that is close to me. Any advice on a purchase of one of these? The description says "never installed". They are asking $400. I have no experience with a ventless gas unit. Planning to install in my basement.


 
Read thru this forum & see what is posted in regards to house-vented appliances. Make your decision on what you read. There are arguments both ways, but you will find most of us do not approve of them... There are facts, hearsay, & what someone else here has determined to be RHETORIC...


----------



## Heather M (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim Schietinger said:


> I just purchased a new Jotul #3 classic vented gas stove from the mid 90's. The stove was brand new still in the original packing on a pallet. The person I purchased it from said that the natural gas to propane conversion kit was with the material in the crate. I started to install it today and found out that there is no LP conversion kit packed in with the logs and other stuff.
> 
> A little Google searching has me really quite worried now, since it appears that Jotul, doesn't seem to support this stove anymore. Any thoughts on were to find an LP kit or perhaps an option of putting on a whole new system would be wonderful. I'm super handy and the thought of doing what ever that might make the stove work with propane would be appreciated.



Hi Jim, were you able to successfully get the info, kit and installation done. I am looking at one of these and would love to hear an update on your purchase and if you love it? I will use with LP.Thanks, Heather


----------

